# Laptop for civilians



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Are civilians aloud to have laptops in their car (for GPS navigation, etc) Doesn't any type of screen have to be facing the rear or front passenger seat?


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

MGL 90-13 states "...No person shall drive any motor vehicle equipped with any television viewer, screen or other means of visually receiving a television broadcast which is located in the motor vehicle at any point forward of the back of the driver’s seat, or which is visible to the driver while operating such motor vehicle..." 
That said I would make the stop and if the laptop is only running the GPS navigation I would simply say "have a nice day". However, should there be another violation such as marked lanes or something more entertaining running on the laptop then I would cite for impeded operation. just my .02


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Key work is 


> visually receiving a television broadcast


 So unless it broadcasts televison it is legal. I had a case like that with a guy watching DVD on his indash and went to court. It did not broadcast TV so it was OK according to the judge. They need to ammend the law.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This is an example of the law not keeping pace with technology.

FYI: you will see tons of vans and cars around MA (Bostong-Metro)right now with laptops in the front on those stalks. Google maps is doing their survey of the Boston metro area after the Bad Dig...


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, the reason why I'm asking is because a buddy of mine stopped a car running Microsoft Streets and Trips on a laptop mounted in the front. He wasn't exactly sure about the law. I wouldn't have a problem with that, as long as they're not driving off the road trying to look at it.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

TacOps said:


> Yeah, the reason why I'm asking is because a buddy of mine stopped a car running Microsoft Streets and Trips on a laptop mounted in the front. He wasn't exactly sure about the law. I wouldn't have a problem with that, as long as they're not driving off the road trying to look at it.


I think SOT said it best, it's the statute not catching up with technology. One would think that amending the statute by adding or reworking a paragraph to include some more specific references wouldn't be a monumental task. Example, watching a DVD while driving is equally as dangerous as "television" as the statute refers to. Without having the words DVD in the text of the statute, even the most reasonable person (I didn't say judge) can understand that it is the same "action" which is being done to violate the law.

As far as Microsoft Streets and Trips, it serves the same function as a Garmin or other similar GPS, but with the method of delivery for the information on a larger screen (laptop), that is it. I would hope any officer or trooper, once having had a few seconds of conversation and observation would be able to delineate between the action of watching something for entertainment/working on a project for work on a laptop screen versus merely having a computerized map. Most even have a voice feature. It is definitely safer than unfolding the map while driving (or the other dumb things drivers do).


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

awww..shit..i cant have my 5 plasma screnes, indash dvd player, 10,000 watt stero system, pulse lights, disco ball, sirrius thing mounted above my speedo, glowing shift knob, glowing pedals, glowing neons,????


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> awww..shit..i cant have my 5 plasma screnes, indash dvd player, 10,000 watt stero system, pulse lights, disco ball, sirrius thing mounted above my speedo, glowing shift knob, glowing pedals, glowing neons,????


Depends on what judge I guess...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

What about passengers using a laptop?

I often use a laptop while my boyfriend drives. He can't see the screen at all but we like the arrangement 'cause it lets me get work done while he drives (which is good for me) and it keeps me from talking his ears off (which is good for him).

So if we got pulled over for something would he be cited because I was working on my laptop?

Thanks


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What about passengers using a laptop?
> 
> I often use a laptop while my boyfriend drives. He can't see the screen at all but we like the arrangement 'cause it lets me get work done while he drives (which is good for me) and it keeps me from talking his ears off (which is good for him).
> 
> ...


There is no law I'm aware of that prevents the passenger from working on a laptop.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

As stated in the first reply, the only thing you can get pulled over for is if it is broadcast TV. Is the laptop getting broadcast TV? then no.



Jeepy said:


> What about passengers using a laptop?
> 
> I often use a laptop while my boyfriend drives. He can't see the screen at all but we like the arrangement 'cause it lets me get work done while he drives (which is good for me) and it keeps me from talking his ears off (which is good for him).
> 
> ...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Jeepy said:


> What about passengers using a laptop?
> 
> I often use a laptop while my boyfriend drives. He can't see the screen at all but we like the arrangement 'cause it lets me get work done while he drives (which is good for me) and it keeps me from talking his ears off (which is good for him).
> 
> ...


MGL 90-13 states "...*No person shall drive* any motor vehicle equipped with any television viewer, screen or other means of visually receiving a television broadcast

Says nothing about riding. Just wear your seat belt while your using the lap top and you'll be all set... click it or ticket!


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeepy said:


> What about passengers using a laptop?
> 
> I often use a laptop while my boyfriend drives. He can't see the screen at all but we like the arrangement 'cause it lets me get work done while he drives (which is good for me) and it keeps me from talking his ears off (which is good for him).
> 
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

frapmpd24 said:


> MGL 90-13 states "...*No person shall drive* any motor vehicle equipped with any television viewer, screen or other means of visually receiving a television broadcast
> 
> Says nothing about riding. Just wear your seat belt while your using the lap top and you'll be all set... click it or ticket!


Thanks for taking time to clarify things for me, you guys. I appreciate it.

And don't worry, I definitely do click it when I'm in my Jeepy. In fact, I even insist that my passengers click it, too!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Aww!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

ughh..pomeranians 

You can get pulled over if it is deemed a distraction to the driver. For a Laptop no officer will pull you over unless they are having a really slow night. As far as DVD screens that are in flip down visors etc that FACE the driver you can be cited. If the officer deemed that it was distracting the driver to the point of negligence or public safety. You have to remember just because one law might have a loop hole there are always 4 more that you can get tagged with.


----------

